# Probador de transistores falsificados.



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

Perdiendo el tiempo, como para variar, me tope con este video.






En el mismo se muestra un probador el cual exige al transistor (hasta cierto punto, debido a las limitaciones del circuito) para saber si es original o una falsificación. Como se sabe, en general, los transistores falsificados suelen traer dentro un "DIE" (pastilla) muchísimo mas chica que lo que debiera ser. 

En bajas corrientes/tensiones el transistor falso se comportara como cualquier otro transistor pero al exigirle terminará quemándose ya que no esta diseñado para soportar el esfuerzo.
Pues el probador hace exactamente eso, permite ir exigiéndole y viendo como reacciona, si se quema de por medio, osea dentro de los parámetros que debería soportar sin problemas, es que era falso.

El esquema es el siguiente (de todas formas esta en el vídeo):


Como se ve, no es mas que el típico circuito que se usa para aumentar la corriente de los reguladores comunes que solo soportan 1,5A máximo.  El funcionamiento es sencillo: En un principio el transistor de paso (transistor a prueba) no conduce y toda la corriente pasa al 7812 a través de la resistencia R1. Cuando la corriente de salida empieza a subir, también subirá la caída de tensión en R1 llegando un punto en que el transistor empieza a conducir. Como ahora el transistor aporta corriente la corriente del 7812 tiende a bajar, lo que hace que la corriente y por tanto la tensión de R1 baje haciendo que el transistor conduzca menos. Esto se repite hasta encontrar un equilibrio.
Básicamente el 7812 hace regular la tensión de salida del transistor para que sea siempre de 12v y el transistor aporta toda la corriente.

Se aprecia que hay, en este caso, 7 llaves, cada una suma aproximadamente 1A al consumo. Con el esquema expuesto se puede probar corrientes de hasta unos 4A, si se quiere mas corriente solo hay que agregar mas llaves con mas resistencias.

Uno de los problemas es que solo se prueban transistores PNP, el otro problema es que las resistencias deben ser de alta potencia. Podría parecer que solo disiparan 12W (12v * 1A) pero el problema viene cuando el transistor de paso, si es falsificado, se pone en corto. En ese caso la potencia en cada resistencia se dispara a 85W (32v * 2.6A). Si bien el tiempo que se usa el probador es corto puede terminar quemandolas.

La fuente a usar es de 32V DC y tiene que ser capaz de dar la corriente máxima que permita el probador, la cual depende de la cantidad de resistencias que se use.

*A partir de acá son inventos míos por lo que se aconseja discreción (no se garantiza el funcionamiento ni se devuelve el dinero) .*

Para solventar uno de los aspectos anteriores y poder probar ambos tipos de transistores (PNP y NPN) se me ocurrió el siguiente esquema:


Viene a ser el mismo que el anterior pero con el agregado de una llave DPDT que permite el cambio. Estando en PNP funciona exactamente igual que antes, no hay cambios. Al pasar a NPN, se usa el transistor como seguidor de emisor (colector común). Para compensar la caída de tensión que presentara la unión BE una de las llaves inserta un diodo en el pin GND del 7812 haciendo que la salida suba 0.6v para que en el emisor haya 12v. Esto ultimo no es necesario pudiéndose usar una llave SPDT y dejando el pin de GND del 7812 conectado directamente a tierra.

En el video se muestran tres multímetros que indican las corrientes y las tensiones y con ellos se puede comprobar si el transistor se puso en corto o no. El siguiente circuito funciona como indicador de que el transistor esta conduciendo de mas:

Cuando la tensión en las resistencias sube a mas de 13v el led se encenderá indicando que hay un problema (Nunca debería superar los 12v). Se conecta al punto "C" encerrado en un circulo celeste.

Para solventar el problema que implica que el transistor se ponga en corto, el siguiente circuito oficia de una rudimentaria protección:


Se conecta a los puntos marcados con los círculos celeste. Básicamente es un circuito "Latch", se acciona presionando momentáneamente el pulsador SW10. Al hacerlo, el relé se acciona alimentado todo el circuito. El LED D3 es el típico indicador que marca que el equipo esta encendido, el LED D2, en cambio, indica que la fuente esta protegida y no hay alimentación hacia el circuito.
La parte que detecta el cortocircuito del transistor es igual que la del indicador anterior. Cuando la tensión en las resistencias sube a mas de 13v el TL431 conduce poniendo la base de Q4 a tierra apagandolo con lo que también se apagara el relé cortando toda alimentación al circuito y prendiendo el LED D2 que indicara un problema.

Todos estos circuitos tienen la desventaja que requieren resistencias de potencia que son mas bien caras (Al menos acá en Argentina). Una versión barata es la siguiente:

Como se ve, se reemplazan las resistencias por lamparas de automotor. También se aprecia que la fuente ahora es de solo 12V y siendo estas cada vez mas baratas, en parte por la popularidad de las tiras de LED, son una buena opción. (La fuente debe tener la capacidad de corriente adecuada para hacer andar este circuito).

Básicamente el circuito es el típico que se usa en las fuentes de corriente. Q1 y Q2 forman una fuente de alimentación que hacen que varíe la tensión en el transistor a prueba con lo que variara la corriente en el mismo dependiendo de la carga que presente las lamparas.

Pros: Es mas barato. Ni siquiera se necesitan 3 lamparas, con dos bastan. Si se compran las típicas H4 ya traen dos lamparas en una (alta/baja), sumando en total 115W casi 9A. Sumándole una de posición (25W) ya se tiene para 10A.
Como la variación de corriente es por medio de un potenciómetro, las llaves SW1, SW2 y SW3 se pueden omitir.

Contras: La resistencia de la lampara variara con la temperatura, pero como lo que se quiere es verificar si el transistor aguanta manejar la corriente, con un simple multímetro, conectado en serie con el colector del transistor a probar, se puede leer la corriente en todo momento.
La otra contra es que la tensión CE es variable y no fija en unos 20V como en el probador anterior. Por lo que solo fuerza al transistor en corriente y no tanto en potencia. De todas formas, para ciertos transistores falsos, puede ser suficiente.
Por ultimo hay que aclarar que a la máxima corriente, el transistor Q1 estará sobre su limite (En realidad lo pasa un poquito) por lo que las pruebas deben ser cortas o, mejor aun, reemplazarlo por uno de mas potencia o con un encapsulado que admita disipador. (Otro TIP o un BD139 podrá servir perfectamente).

Por ultimo mencionar que todo debe tener un disipador: El 7812, el TIP35, y en especial los transistores bajo prueba y las resistencias del primer circuito. Hay que tener precaución de que todo lleve un separador si se instala todo en un mismo disipador. (El 7812 y el TIP pueden ir sobre un disipador mas reducido, pero los transistores bajo prueba si o si deben tener uno bien generoso).

Ojala que a alguien le sea útil (al menos el primer circuito que se sabe que anda ) y/o que sirva para sacar mas ideas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

Yo los pruebo a máxima tensión y cero corriente (base cortocircuitada con emisor)

Y a máxima corriente y muy muy bajo voltaje (base unida a colector) . . .  y rezo . . .  amén 

Me faltaría en medio del SOA  🤷‍♂️


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 8, 2021)

El primer circuito tiene la ventaja de que la tensión CE es, dentro de todo, fija con lo que se puede calcular a groso modo la máxima potencia a la que trabaja el transistor sin hacer muchos calculos, después, por extrapolación se puede sacar muy cutremente una zona de trabajo máxima.

Al menos, si se compraron muchos transistores, aun se los puede usar sabiendo sus limitaciones. Al menos los del video aguantan hasta 3A / 20Vce y no terminaron siendo unos BC548 disfrazados .


----------



## sebsjata (Feb 8, 2021)

Está buena la idea, aquí una mejora.

como las resistencias son costosas y la idea de las bombillas halógenas no me gusta por su elevada corriente cuando el filamento está frio, mejor usar una carga electrónica variable, así podemos ir subiendo la corriente poco a poco. eso si, colocar un buen disipador al mosfet y mejor colocar en varios en paralelo, así como está con los valores de resistencia y potenciómetro llega hasta 15A.

Otra variante.

colocar el transistor en colector común "en la imagen NPN, pero colocar el PNP también en colector común usar lm337, un mosfet canal P y fuente de tensión negativa" para así poder usar un lm317 y regular la tensión de salida para poder testear el transistor en toda su SOA, diferentes tensiones CE y diferentes corrientes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Perdiendo el tiempo, como para variar, me tope con este video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No es para "pincharte el globo" esta todo bien el desarrollo pero en el video dice y muestra claramente(min 1:39) que prueba tanto PNP como NPN ya que coloco un 7812 y un 7912 aplicando el mismo esquema.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> No es para "pincharte el globo" esta todo bien el desarrollo pero en el video dice y muestra claramente(min 1:39) que prueba tanto PNP como NPN ya que coloco un 7812 y un 7912 aplicando el mismo esquema.



Es que el mio es mas para vagos .... Ahí hay que cambiar los cables de entrada de alimentación, en el mio solo mover una palanca .



sebsjata dijo:


> Está buena la idea, aquí una mejora.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262015
> como las resistencias son costosas y la idea de las bombillas halógenas no me gusta por su elevada corriente cuando el filamento está frio, mejor usar una carga electrónica variable, así podemos ir subiendo la corriente poco a poco. eso si, colocar un buen disipador al mosfet y mejor colocar en varios en paralelo, así como está con los valores de resistencia y potenciómetro llega hasta 15A.
> 
> ...



Me gusto mucho el segundo esquema, es mucho mas versátil.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Algo que no suele pasar, pero está la posibilidad, es que si se abre el transistor, chau 7812...


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 10, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Algo que no suele pasar, pero está la posibilidad, es que si se abre el transistor, chau 7812...



Eso solo si el 7812 es falsificado, de lo contrario tiene protección interna tanto por sobrecorriente (esta limitada internamente) como por exceso de temperatura.

 Versión 1.1: Agregado la comprobación de reguladores lineales de la serie 78XX.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 4, 2021)

Muy buen montaje, la verdad es que siento impotencia y tristeza de ver a lo que hemos llegado... al extremo de tener que comprobar los transistores para saber si son falsos o no, cosa que hace 15-20 años hubiera sido impensable.

La verdad es que yo he visto de todo, modulos híbridos de RF falsos, sobre todo, las falsificaciones abundan en mosfet de potencia, transistores de RF y de potencia de audio. También en circuitos integrados pero las consecuencias suelen ser menos "nefastas".


----------



## sergiot (Jun 4, 2021)

Yo recuerdo que allá por los 90' ya estaban apareciendo los falsificados, creo que el primer componente que era determinante por cuestiones de calidad, fue el BR303, si no era el siemens no funcionaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

Ese de las fuentes conmutadas 🤦‍♂️


----------



## sergiot (Jun 4, 2021)

Si si, fuente tipica de los talent, y el BU208 o el BU426


----------

